# HIO - Hawsons Iron



## imajica (25 May 2007)

Giralia resources have had a strong track record with spinning off companies that perform well on the market

for example: Red Hill iron (RHI) , U3o8 (UTO) etc

the prospectus for Carpentaria will be issued soon and I will be sending my cheque A.S.A.P.


----------



## UPKA (26 May 2007)

*Re: Carpentaria Exploration IPO*

hey know anywhere i can download a copy of the prospectus? I've tried to look up online, no luck yet, or is it gonna come out on the issue date?


----------



## Bigukraine (28 January 2010)

Boy did i have to dive into the archives for this one!

Been keeping an eye on this one and have taken a position as imo its one stock that is (hate this term) flying under the radar. this came to my notice after dmor after the company announced an exploration target (asx release 14 oct 2009) or 2.5 to 4.5 billion tonnes at an ave 18% DTR magnetite with a concetrated grade of 69-71% iron with a vertical depth of 250m and density of 3.2t/m3. the "target" at hawsons iron projects while still conceptual was enough to set the company on  futher exploration work to try and prove an initial inferred resource by about March-April 2010 with a small mkt cap and small share issue and the interest of late imo am happy to be holding . p.s. very close proximity to broken hill infrastructue (60km) and recent tin discovery at the euriowie tenement.


----------



## Speculator (7 February 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> Boy did i have to dive into the archives for this one!
> 
> Been keeping an eye on this one and have taken a position as imo its one stock that is (hate this term) flying under the radar. this came to my notice after dmor after the company announced an exploration target (asx release 14 oct 2009) or 2.5 to 4.5 billion tonnes at an ave 18% DTR magnetite with a concetrated grade of 69-71% iron with a vertical depth of 250m and density of 3.2t/m3. the "target" at hawsons iron projects while still conceptual was enough to set the company on  futher exploration work to try and prove an initial inferred resource by about March-April 2010 with a small mkt cap and small share issue and the interest of late imo am happy to be holding . p.s. very close proximity to broken hill infrastructue (60km) and recent tin discovery at the euriowie tenement.




Just got onto this one today and i must say its doing a good job of tickling my fancy. Thanks Bigukraine enjoy ur posts.

For those interested market cap is 9M so its a minnow but from what I gather in the most recent anns lots on the horizon both short and longer term. Interesting to see it up 12% on last day of trade even though resources got hammerd (admittedly some of that 12% would be traders but still).

Its on the radar, will hopefully get acess to some funds and jump in.
Wouldnt mind and average price of 0.12, wouldnt mind it at all.


----------



## Speculator (22 February 2010)

*Todays ANN*

..............

Major Galilee Basin Coal Venture formed by
Carpentaria and The Chairmen 1

Highlights:

• Agreement signed with privately owned The Chairmen 1 Pty Ltd over Carpentaria’s Hughenden Coal Project, northern Galilee Basin, Queensland

• Agreement boosts Carpentaria’s interest in undeveloped Galilee Basin tenure to 11,350 square kilometres, with potential for discovery of thermal coal deposits

• The Chairmen 1 has acquired an 80% stake in Carpentaria subsidiary FTB (Qld) Pty Ltd in return for $300,000 cash payment; The Chairmen 1 to manage and fund exploration through to definition of an Inferred Resource with a maximum spend of up to $2 million
• Drilling targeted to commence by April 2010

• Carpentaria continuing to focus on the Hawsons magnetite iron and Euriowie tin discoveries near Broken Hill, NSW

...............

Disc: hold at an average price of 0.13.


----------



## Bigukraine (20 April 2010)

Great ann today with partner throwing in upto $81 mil to help develop CAP 's holdings, been building for weeks and on todays ann BANG up 112%. the tax man loves me !::


----------



## Speculator (20 April 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> Great ann today with partner throwing in upto $81 mil to help develop CAP 's holdings, been building for weeks and on todays ann BANG up 112%. the tax man loves me !::




Make that the tax man and a Speculator!!

First time had chance to check market today 

Profits will be split into AUT and SDL


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 April 2010)

Was watching the coal deal and waiting for for more movement on the tin prospects, lost patience, got out too early, but well in the black. Was very sad to see it run so hard, even bucked the market today. A great little earner for more patient investors than myself.


----------



## bryos (28 May 2010)

Presently hovering around the 30 cent mark way under the high volume days of 45-55cents a month ago, i believe representing good value now for long term prospect.
The Broken Hill iron ore farm-in with BMG targeting 20 mtpa production looks very promising. announc. 20th april


----------



## bryos (3 June 2010)

Drilling on the Burta JV will commence within 1 week with 2 drill rigs.

Bonython Metals Group Pty Ltd (BMG) makes third payment of $4.0m to Carpentaria as part of $81m Hawsons Iron Project transaction.

Announ. 01/06/2010


----------



## bryos (21 July 2010)

Any views on CAP? Bubbling along quite nicely, sp looks to be well above 30 cent mark as I said represented good value, was >50cents prior to options exercised last week.


----------



## bryos (9 August 2010)

bought in at 39cents and with the number of projects on the go, sitting above the 40cent mark currently. 
Any thoughts on this? Opinions welcome.

Cheers


----------



## jetblack (1 September 2010)

There are two things I like about this stock, the first is you just dig it up and sell it, the second is management are switched on and are non-stop active in achieving a JORC for their Iron and Coal. Also they have 21million cash in the bank. Their Tin tennament is also exciting with excellent visable grades and targeted drilling for September.

What else close, close to infrastructure, no native title obligations, solid JV partners, strong demand from China and India.

Well that more than two things and there are others, but also keep an eye on GUF. CAP hold 20% of the coal area in the Galilee Basin. 

Major holder is Mr Yue, I thought for a while he was going to take it over, but glad he did'nt. (or has gone back to regroup)

There should be some drilling announcements out shortly, medium long term hold, but should see greater action towards the end of the year , which is not long to go.


----------



## jetblack (17 September 2010)

Good to see some strong volume and price increase.


I guess there are 4 progress reports due for CAP.

1.Coal , GUF looking strong.
2.Iron Ore , DTR.s looking forward to.
3. Tin, shallowing drilling has been done now awaiting Lab assays.

and 
4. GOLD, probably little under the radar, But RMS were supposed to be doing some drilling around the Glen Isla area.

Plus bump this stock thread up, for a bit exposure.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (17 September 2010)

Hey Jetblack didn't realise there was an active user on ASF for CAP.

Good to see a price rise today aye, after several days of virtually no volume and declines 

Hopefully an update about Hawson's is due out, with perhaps news that we are close to meeting a milestone which will get us some of that big $$$ in the contract we have with them.


----------



## jetblack (23 September 2010)

Hey Frenchy, yeah I'm active. I Like what Nick Sheard and his company have to offer.

The latest BRR and presentation outlines CAP's activities.

I'm not wanting to amp this stock up, but no doubt you would have listened to the broadcast.

3 Projects into Resource status by years end. (Iron,Coal and Tin)

Nick, is talking about Phase 2 Drilling at Hawsons finishing up by November.Pretty hard to hide his excitement about this.

The Iron looks like it will be the first of the resources out of the starting block.

Cheers


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (23 September 2010)

Yeah I listened to the BRR interview, nothing but good stuff from Nick. I'm loving the size of the Hawson's project, according to the exploration targets set, of up to 5.8 billion tonnes. Now that's a hunk of iron! Also I liked the emphasis on the quality of ore that CAP have in their project, nice and close to the theoretical maximum and low on silica and other impurities, should be able to command a nice premium. Lots of potential with their JV's imo, especially coal with their 20% holding of hughendon. Should be a nice price rise around the end of the year (early Christmas maybe? ) due to the timing of drilling results and the accomplishment of hopefully the PFS for Hawson's by then, and the beginning of the BFS. Oh and GUF reckon they can get a JORC resource by December this year. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## jetblack (7 October 2010)

Two greefield darkhorses come into play , drilling at Glen Isla and Pannama Hat. Price wise CAP has been consolidating well over the past two months, I expect some hightened interest in this stock over the next two months.

Its going to be a head spin with the announcements CAP are in line to make all prior to the end of year(not withstanding unforseen circumstances), where to start, what order, ...
It looks all too keen, Tin assays, Gold drilling , Coal and Iron Ore.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (7 October 2010)

Tin's been having quite the run, ALL time highs of $26,000 on the LME, not sure what it is now, but with CAP's 100% owned Euroiwie (don't quote my spelling lol) CAP has significant exposure to any long term increase in tin price, so this should be factored into the SP with a few cents increase.


----------



## kgee (11 October 2010)

I wish they'd get some broker research done 

Has anyone tried putting a valuation on these guys with all the JV's its pretty tough
Very back of envelope stuff
but with MC of 40 million 
Cash = $20 mill

Next year they get additional $25 mil (if) with JORC of 1 billion tonnes
JV 20/80 with BMG

Lets give the Iron prject (magnetite) an Ev/t of 10 cents
so 200 M/t @ 0.1 c/t = 20 mil

which all adds up to around 65 million and thats just on there iron ore project
With potentially 3 JORC's coming out before xmas to me these guys are looking pretty tasty

Any thoughts ???


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (11 October 2010)

Kgee I did a similar evaluation to yours (no write up on my blog as of yet, but I'm slowly working my way through all my companies) but it's a good situation to be in when you can't figure out how undervalued it is, due to the potential being so large! 

Do the research and you'll see how many projects CAP has on the boil at once, most of them still require no capital from CAP (lol bad pun) and are all progessing to JORC status. I'm looking for a small rerating soonish, then a larger one as Hawson's comes out, then small ones as the other projects all announce their exploration results. Lots of upside from their many projects from here. 

I wouldn't buy anything about 55 cents without more news though, but even that's quite far away...


----------



## kgee (11 October 2010)

Hey Parlevous
If you get some research done I hope you post it up here
I'm being lazy with my reseach, saying that its pretty difficult with these diversified companies especially with all the differrent JV arrangements.
Might give it another go when we get the resource estimate for the Euriowie tin project... at least thats 100% owned so should't pose too much difficulty of putting a rough valuation to it (on a peer comparison)
I Like the fact that theres only 93 million shares on offer with 20 million cash I can't see any share dilution happening anytime soon!


----------



## 5haretrader (11 October 2010)

Hi all, I'm a keen CAP holder and things are certainly heating up. If any of you read the HotCopper forum theres quite a few having a fair old go at discussing CAP at the moment. Tonight I tried to put a figure on the Hawson's target if the supposed 1B tonnes comes to fruition.

"I'm not very educated with working out potential earnings from these sorts of projects, all I know is that it could be potentially huge given the size and quantity that Nick is chasing. Anyways here is my best shot.

Say we get that milestone 1B tonne size of Iron @ the high grade 70% Fe. Now from what I remember, 18-20% of an iron ore deposit is recoverable because eventually it becomes too deep to be marketable. Once all payments from BMG are made, we will have a 20% stakehold in this project.

So basically, CAP get approximately a 20% ownership of 70% of 1B tonnes @ 18% recoverable. *This is a size of 36Million tonnes of marketable iron for CAP in the supposed mine's life cycle.*

The current spot price of iron ranges between $140-$150 per tonne. So revenue on 36Million tonnes would be about $5B.

Once costs of mining are factored in (I'm thinking of earnings from oil and gold deposits), I reckon a fair estimate for profits could be between 15%-20%. That gives us a *total profit from the supposed target of about $800M.*

I don't know about you, but I'll be quite pleased if the company can earn $800M from Hawsons alone over it's life span given our current market cap is a mear $50M. 

What this calcualtion has also made me realise is how much it costs to get all that iron out of the ground. I know a few iron ore midcaps struggled to get their projects going because of this, so hopefully CAP can arrange this funding over the years through cap raisings, joint venture payments and loans.

I really am quite a novice to these calculations so please be critical of my numbers."

There is some speculation on what exactly our free carry position entails. Could any of you please enlighten the rest of us of what it means. Do BMG cover just the feasibility and exploration costs, or will they also chip in for CAP's production costs of up to 4mtpa?


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (11 October 2010)

I guess that'd be one to contact the directors about, I haven't found any adequately descriptive statements from CAP, I'd assume we have to pay our share of production for any valuations of CAP I'd make, it'd be an incredibly good deal if we don't.


----------



## jetblack (12 October 2010)

The deal with the iron ore is and this along the lines of what Nick has said, CAP have a 20% free carried interest, which means that BMG pay for all mine construction and processing and keep paying until mine output is 20mtpa, which CAP get 4mtpa of.

Their iron ore area is massive 6bt plus. Once they prove their 1bt.
Just how big a play this really is for CAP gets lost in their other other ventures, and maybe thats a good thing for those wanting in whilst the share price is at this level.


----------



## djones (12 October 2010)

I'm in today at 49c.

With a market cap of $47mil it is cheap with cash of $20mil and likely to get a cash bonus of $25m if they can prove the resources with the MD seems *very* confident about. They also have fingers in lots of pies and some very good JV partners investing a lot of money into their projects.

(From: Boofy - Hotcopper)


----------



## Sdajii (12 October 2010)

I'm in too, bought in today at 50c. I'm not sure if the MD's certainty is genuine or propaganda, but if he is right we'll all be smiling  They have fingers in a few pies... here's hoping some of them are yummy


----------



## Synergy (12 October 2010)

I've also joined the party today at .485. Good performance on a tough day to close above 50c. Sets it up well for coming days if the markets can stay sensible.


----------



## toocool (12 October 2010)

Synergy said:


> I've also joined the party today at .485. Good performance on a tough day to close above 50c. Sets it up well for coming days if the markets can stay sensible.




I had a buy in at .485 too but got too impatient after the open and got in at .50.  Glad to see it close avove that ...  although just a little


----------



## 5haretrader (12 October 2010)

Congrats to all new holders. Just by chance, would any of you mind possibly throwing some numbers out there for how you reckon we could evaluate Hawsons. Optimism often gets the better of me, so it would be good to bounce some ideas of each other.


----------



## jetblack (13 October 2010)

Work off 4mtpa. Remember out of the 81mil CAP receive 28mil goes back into the ground. 

without the use of plowing figures I quote Nick from the interview in April 2010"....4mtpa to CAP....is a substantial amount of money, quite enormous..."


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (13 October 2010)

I haven't done the sums yet (some boring day I'll do them), but it's just extra cream on top of the cake, CAP already gets paid a large amount just for progressing Hawson's Iron.


----------



## jetblack (14 October 2010)

When these guys scope out and get set in the infrastructure will definitely signal the extent of their iron ore area.

Just of interest I noted in Stage 3 of the BMG earn in, it mentions that BMG are to fund a BFS to the tune of 20million. Why I point this out is that Nick in one of his BRR interviews was asked if they (CAP) could provide a BFS, he seemed to believe this was a good possibility.

If so, would this increase CAP's interest in the project.


----------



## kgee (18 October 2010)

Valuation for Hughenden Coal Project, 
Has anyone else tried putting a valuation on the JV with GUF ?(20/80)

Currently GUF has 360,000,000 shares @ 55 cps, Market Cap = $198 million

From their website the Stonebridge report say that the Hughenden Project represents 67% of GUF’s NPV by project.
I’m assuming that CAP’s 20% share has being taken into consideration. So if GUF had 100% ownership, Hughenden would represent 83.75 % of NPV (by project).

MC – Cash x NPV

$198 mil - $25mil (estimate) x 83.75%
Hughenden NPV =$145 million
CAP’s 20% = $29 mil

NB : 
Ev/t  =$0.36. ($145 million NPV divided by target estimate of 400 Mt) 
Which is quite high considering they have no JORC, but they do have railway at doorstep of southern tenement.

Any thoughts?  I'm not 100% sure of my working out


----------



## 5haretrader (29 October 2010)

Quarterly came out today. Coal delay, Iron on track, Tin assays: 4m @ 0.38% after 15m, Copper/Gold going ahead smoothly. 

For mine, apart from the coal, all seems to be going to plan. Some on HotC0pper reckon that the tin grade is too low, but industry standard is around 0.4%. Given we have further to drill, it seems to be going alright so far. I've fired off an email to the company for some clarification on the timelines with the tin, so I'll copy the reply if I think there are some important points.

Anyone else have any thoughts on recent progress? It's gotten a bit quiet here in the past few weeks


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (29 October 2010)

RE: Kgee the Iron seems to me to be the big valuation. Based on the iron project alone we'll see today's price fairly valued (perhaps even more) the coal the gold the copper the tin, everything else is just added on for free, don't fret trying to fairly value everything, the market RARELY accurately gauges the "fair" value of anything, just the "popular" value of something. Just be comforted that the NTA is much higher than today's prices, based on the free carry 20% mine and the payments for the BFS that CAP will receive. We'll be getting revenue and be cashflow positive even with our aggressive exploration programs (thanks to our partnerships we have lots of free carried exploration to look forward too), CAP's future looks bright barring GFC version 2.


----------



## 5haretrader (31 October 2010)

ParleVouFrancois, just as a side note, I've been following your blog recently. It's really really interesting, and you seem to be making alot of coin out of your research. I particuarly like to read your opinions on CAP because of obvious reasons.  Keep it up!


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (31 October 2010)

Why thank you 5haretrader  It serves as much as a record keeping of my trades as a conventional blog, but I do quite enjoy talking on and on about shares so it serves as a good outlet (instead of boring my friends or relatives with my shares talk).


----------



## 5haretrader (31 October 2010)

I know exactly what you mean. If you have a HC account you should make your presence known on the CAP board. The more opinions on things the better. At the moment there's been a bit of a discussion on the value of the copper project with AIV and also what we can expect in terms of the share price throughout November in readiness for the JORC news in December.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (31 October 2010)

Ahh okay, I've checked the HC CAP thread a few times but I didn't think that there was that much activity by the members. I'm usually on the MHM or CFE or CCC threads over there, I guess I'm going to have to frequent the CAP thread more. I'm on HC as well, similar username (not exactly the same though).


----------



## djones (22 November 2010)

http://www.carpentariaex.com.au/Fil...ect_Portfolio_with_Yanco_Glen_Acquisition.pdf

*Carpentaria Expands Tin Project Portfolio with Yanco Glen Acquisition*

Company’s nearby Euriowie tin discovery (100% CAP), increasing its tenement holdings to 240 km² in the base metal which has recently hit record highs of over US$27,000 a tonne.

Executive Chairman, Nick Sheard noted that “This acquisition consolidates our 100% holding of two major historical tin fields in the Broken Hill district, and provides the opportunity to expand the tin potential we are currently establishing at Euriowie.”

“Our initial drilling at Euriowie has given us confidence that the mineralised systems within the Mt Euriowie dyke extend from the surface exposure to depth. The mineralisation is very similar at Yanco Glen, with the tin occurring as cassiterite (tin oxide) in pegmatite dykes. There is also the added bonus of an established Inferred Resource of tungsten1 with upside potential.”

The tungsten resource, from surface, comprises 830,000 t @ 0.21% WO3 , and occurs as another heavy mineral, scheelite, which can be mined and processed in a similar method to the tin mineralisation. Previous drilling by CRA Exploration (CRAE) in the 1980’s indicated the potential for increased size and grades both down dip and along strike, with intersections of up to 4m @ 2.47% WO32 having been encountered.

“Carpentaria intends to fast track systematic rock channel sampling to evaluate the economic tin potential of this tin field that has not be subjected to modern exploration,” Mr Sheard said.

“In addition, we will review and evaluate the resource estimate completed on the Yanco Glen tungsten deposit, with the aim of expanding the resource and exploring potential mining options.”

Mr Sheard said “recent positive drilling results from Euriowie, together with this new acquisition, had given Carpentaria an unrivalled holding of tin prospects located near established infrastructure in western NSW.”

“Tin prices have risen by around 50 per cent this year due to a global supply shortfall, and the long-term outlook is strong due to continued demand growth. Our tin portfolio has the potential to capitalise on this production deficit, with the prospect of low-cost mining processes in an area with established road and rail infrastructure and mining know-how,” he said.

“Carpentaria’s aggressive exploration program has already achieved two discoveries near Broken Hill – the Hawsons Iron Project and the Euriowie Tin Project – which add to our diverse project portfolio across eastern Australia. We intend to capitalise on the solid outlook for minerals prices by targeting the development of a cash flow-generating mining project in the near term, fo the benefit of shareholders.”


----------



## absolute1 (7 December 2010)

a technical analysis of cap

http://www.youtube.com/user/haspete#p/u/8/ha1jJfUgIyk

he also has some good analysis of other stocks


----------



## jetblack (8 December 2010)

There was also another poster on another share site TS that is keen on CAP. I will admitt the techincal skills were unconventional but some of the commentary accompanying T/A was pretty apt.

CAP has now hit its previous high of 68.5, at this level you would expect some form of profit taking and I guess its how you view the glass. IMO investment in CAP has just begun, their JV with BMG will provide exceptional supply contracts and a solid future. Mid December is not far away.


----------



## 5haretrader (12 December 2010)

Things are certainly heating up here. The charts are showing a very bullish breakout, with a possible target of around $1. JORC could be any day now, I would rather be in than out. If things go to plan, we could be looking at a share price of $1.50+ around April next year.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (12 December 2010)

I've sold out my remaining share in CAP, up 70% in about 3 months so I'd be part of that "profit taking" that was occuring. I'm still watching with interest and I'm almost definitely going to jump back in soon, I'm just using the money in a different stock which I think will go up faster than CAP in the short term.

Imo the 20% free carry has been *vastly* undervalued by the market, this asset alone could justify the current market price, let alone the cash and other projects on the books currently. Then you've got Nick and the team initiating more greenfield exploration projects as well as expanding the tin exposure (new highs in price for tin recently), the future looks good for CAP, and barring a sudden rise to something crazy like $3 in between now and say Feb next year, I'll def be back in this one. It's very much a share to hold rather than not.

PVF.


----------



## Sdajii (12 December 2010)

I agree it's looking great. I think people have trouble evaluating a company when there are several different projects going on at once, each of them adding value. I bought in about two months ago at 50c after taking a look at the various pies CAP has fingers in, and just thinking it looked too underrated. If one project alone almost justifies the current market cap and we have several projects on the go/in the pipeline, we should be looking at a rerating, which seems to be happening. I bought in planning to only hold briefly, thought about taking profit, but have decided to hang on.

Quite amusingly I was in chat here a few days ago saying I expected it to go up soon, I was mocked for saying it without adding anything specific enough, and within the next day or two it was up about 30% Lots of fun


----------



## 5haretrader (16 December 2010)

JORC tomorrow, should be during the middle of the day by my reckoning. CAP have a track record of releasing news between 11am and 2pm.

I'm hoping for, 1Bt, 20% DTR, 250m drill depth, 70% Fe


----------



## kash (17 December 2010)

Well we have 1.4b. So can our experts put a value on this now we have some figures to work with. Thanks


----------



## Chasero (20 February 2012)

Anyone following CAP?

It looks to have bottomed around 20c and a lot of interest recently.

Uptrend again in motion?


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2012)

Great chart
Has flown under the radar!
That really high volume bar in Nov was the start of it all.
Rising on only moderate volume.
Expect a Cup and Handle pattern to form as time goes by.
Technically resistance around 60c so a bit in it.

Nice pick up "Chasero"


----------



## Chasero (20 February 2012)

tech/a said:


> Great chart
> Has flown under the radar!
> That really high volume bar in Nov was the start of it all.
> Rising on only moderate volume.
> ...




Bought a small parcel @ 0.38 

Will maybe top up tomorrow


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2012)

Hmm
Not as confident.
But wouldnt be all that unhappy if someone bought me a parcel.


----------



## Chasero (20 February 2012)

tech/a said:


> Hmm
> Not as confident.
> But wouldnt be all that unhappy if someone bought me a parcel.




Unfortunately most of my capital is tied up in a capital raising bid by NST...


----------



## Chasero (21 February 2012)

Been watching the sell orders for this.

Been drying up fast 

I think the market's catching on.


----------



## System (21 November 2017)

On November 21st, 2017, Carpentaria Exploration Limited changed its name to Carpentaria Resources Limited.


----------



## Craton (10 May 2018)

CAP's Hawsons Iron Project







> Major Project Status granted by the Australian Government’s Major Projects Facilitation Agency to projects considered of strategic national interest requiring Australian Government approval.



Link: https://www.carpentariares.com.au/w...05/1524536671BDT_Special-status_24-Apr-18.pdf


----------



## greggles (6 August 2018)

Carpentaria Resources has announced it has reached an agreement with Mitsui & Co., Ltd. to drive development of its flagship Hawsons Iron Project.

Under the agreement, Mitsui & Co. will contribute A$5.4 million towards the cost of the project's Bankable Feasibility Study for an option over 2 Mtpa of Hawsons Supergrade® product off-take. The BFS funding provided is non-dilutive to shareholders and is equivalent to 20% of the estimated BFS funding requirements.

Here's the Deal Summary from today's announcement:







Seems like a reasonable deal for CAP and is being interpreted by the market as a positive for the company. No shares are being issued so no dilution and 20% of production off-take locked in. Things are starting to firm up nicely and the share price is up 17.33% today to 8.8c.


----------



## Craton (23 September 2018)

Carpentaria Resources from the Media Reports

Mitsui gains option to secure 2.0mtpa of Hawsons Supergrade® product offtake for 20 years and exclusivity to sell the pellet feed in Japan.


----------



## greggles (12 May 2021)

Carpentaria Resources share price is up 41.3% to 6.5c today after announcing that it has reached agreement with Pure Metals Pty Ltd that will lead to the completion of the sale and purchase agreement under which CAP will acquire Pure Metal's 24.149% of the Hawsons Iron Project for consideration of 90.8 million CAP shares.

This agreement will free up CAP to move forward with the Hawsons Iron Ore Project on its own terms. It couldn't have come at a better time for the company. Management have done a great job in stitching up this deal. I expect they will get moving on Hawsons pretty quickly now that all obstacles in front of them have been removed.


----------



## greggles (14 May 2021)

From 6.5c on Wednesday to 10.5c today, Carpentaria Resources is making headway now as expected. Holders not willing to sell and buyers chasing stock at higher prices.


----------



## greggles (23 June 2021)

CAP has continued its gains over the last month, but the ASX has finally gotten interested in what is driving the share price north.

In response to an ASX Price Query, the company said:


> CAP is not aware of any other explanation for the recent trading in its securities, other than the continued strength within the iron ore market and the fact that the Company now holds approximately 94% of the Hawsons Iron Joint Venture.




Today the share price has hit a high of 22.5c but has since retreated back to 18.5c.

The ore that will be produced at the Hawsons Iron Ore Project will be the Supergarde (70% iron) product which fetches a premium price, currently around $US256/tonne. Management believes there is a disconnect between the CAP share price and the iron ore price, but the market is catching on.







Long term, CAP could be a real goer if this Project gets off the ground in the right economic environment. The big question is where will the iron ore price be when Hawsons goes into production in 3-3.5 years?


----------



## Stockbailx (2 July 2021)

Strong effort on the back of iron ore price. trading hold announced today...Can it keep up it aggression?






						Hawsons Iron | Producing the World's Best Iron Ore Products
					

Hawsons Iron is an Australian iron ore producer answering the world's call for high grade iron ore products through the Hawsons Iron Project




					carpentariaresources.investorportal.com.au


----------



## greggles (17 December 2021)

Hawsons Iron doing very well since mid-November, up from 7.5c to 15c. Iron Ore stocks were oversold are now the quality companies are bouncing back. The Hawsons Iron Project is one of the better iron ore projects currently in development. The numbers speak for themselves:






As a long term iron ore bull position, you can't do much better than HIO. It's got a very good 2022 coming IMO.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2021)

greggles said:


> The Hawsons Iron Project is one of the better iron ore projects currently in development. The numbers speak for themselves



the numbers do, indeed. *70% Fe*


> _Steelmaking is experiencing a revolution, with an unprecedented focus on increased productivity and decreased pollution, which has stoked demand for higher grade iron ore products._​


----------



## BossMan. (29 December 2021)

Been looking at this one for the Stockpicking 2022,

Iron Ore price I believe will pick up in 2022, leadership looks good, there project looks good.






Not long at all, in the grand scheme of things especially with the growing demand for steel.



> After falling by -12.7% in 2020, steel demand will increase by 12.2% in 2021 and 4.3% in 2022, reaching its pre-pandemic level



A quote from an economist from worldsteel  - (https://www.worldsteel.org/media-ce...ldsteel-Short-Range-Outlook-October-2021.html)


Latin America, India, Mexico, Brazil all these countries as they develop are needing more and more steel, I think demand will increase substantially. Supply chains will likely open up and remove there congestion as the world opens up even more in 2022, especially in the automotive industry.


----------



## jamezo10 (4 January 2022)

I am extremely bullish on Hawsons as I believe they have the best iron in the world at 70% grade and will be of the best stories from 2022 and into the future. The board is very transparent, they have just been offered another $200 million if needed and I know that the government is also a strong believer and is backing it. This is indeed my pick of the year and will hopefully have many gains.


----------



## BossMan. (4 January 2022)

jamezo10 said:


> I am extremely bullish on Hawsons as I believe they have the best iron in the world at 70% grade and will be of the best stories from 2022 and into the future. The board is very transparent, they have just been offered another $200 million if needed and I know that the government is also a strong believer and is backing it. This is indeed my pick of the year and will hopefully have many gains.



Yep, I am just waiting for a good price to enter, hoping I dont miss the window. Will be a test of my TA skills.


----------



## TechnoCap (8 January 2022)

Decided to buy a handful at 0.175 this week 
Here’s to the climb 🤞🏽


----------



## Craton (24 February 2022)

As per the 21 Feb 2022 announcement.

BFS to assess increased Hawsons Iron Project capacity from 10 Mtpa to 20 Mtpa

<snip>


> “Preliminary work has identified a direct-to-port slurry pipeline as a 20 Mtpa transport
> option,” he said. “Whilst the expanded scope will assess the economic viability of this option,
> we expect the transport cost savings may be significant and we also expect a reduced-carbon
> logistics footprint and other ESG benefits.
> ...



</snip>


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 March 2022)

a_nd cleaning up control_

The Company has executed an agreement with Starlight Investment Company Pty Ltd to purchase its 6.037 per cent interest in the Hawsons Iron Project Joint Venture for $10 million and _*secures full beneficial ownership and control *_of the Hawsons Iron Project.

*Key Points *
_• Strategic transaction gives HIO 100% control of the Hawsons Iron Project  _
_• HIO to pay Starlight $10 million for its 6.037% JV interest 
• Significantly enhances the decision-making process during development and production • Delivers material flexibility for offtake agreements and project financing options 
• Initial $5 million payment being met from existing funds, with normal security provided for the $5 million balance 
• Balance via two instalments: $3 million within three months and the final $2 million within six months _
_• Funding available through LDA Capital $200 million equity facility, if required _


----------



## greggles (30 March 2022)

Nice write up here. Very optimistic and almost makes me want to take a position.


----------



## TechnoCap (30 March 2022)

greggles said:


> Nice write up here. Very optimistic and almost makes me want to take a position.
> 
> View attachment 139660
> 
> View attachment 139661



Agreed 
Took the plunge at 0.18c recently 
One way to the moon please


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (12 April 2022)

Anyone following this?
I’m in waiting for a retrace to bump up my holding


----------



## TechnoCap (12 April 2022)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> Anyone following this?
> I’m in waiting for a retrace to bump up my holding



Yes in at 18c and holding I like it like I like LOT


----------



## Tyre Kicker (12 April 2022)

Aren’t they years away from producing?


----------



## Craton (12 April 2022)

Tyre Kicker said:


> Aren’t they years away from producing?



Takes a while for sure, might be a tad quicker with Worley doing the "ground work". From HIO's website:



> ASX Release 31 March 2022
> Hawsons Iron awards contracts to global specialists to progress BFS
> Hawsons Iron Ltd (HIO) has engaged global specialists to examine optimum infrastructure pathways, process engineering design and decarbonisation opportunities to improve the economics and Environment, Social and Governance (ESG) outcomes for its Hawsons Iron Project.
> *Key points*
> ...


----------



## TechnoCap (19 April 2022)

this one just keeps getting more and more momentum...
what are you seeing besides a nice incline?


----------



## Craton (21 April 2022)

HIO as per 12 Apr 2022 announcement retains *Federal Government renews Hawsons’ Major Project Status*



> Hawsons Iron Ltd (HIO) is pleased to announce the Federal Government has renewed the Hawsons Iron Project’s Major Project Status for three more years in recognition of its potential to supply high-quality magnetite for the production of low emissions steel.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 April 2022)

Note to self,
HIO is Hawsons Iron
HAW is Hawthorn Resources.
Right, glad I've got that cleared up. 😬
Can't rightly tell much difference from the charts of each either...


----------



## frugal.rock (24 April 2022)

Remiss of me not to add a chart.
It's had a very good run. 
Not one I've traded though, only owing to not having looked at it, and some confusion about the HIO or HAW thing.
Will be keeping an eye on it to see how it travels from here.


----------



## TechnoCap (2 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Remiss of me not to add a chart.
> It's had a very good run.
> Not one I've traded though, only owing to not having looked at it, and some confusion about the HIO or HAW thing.
> Will be keeping an eye on it to see how it travels from here.
> ...



Travelling to orbit


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (2 May 2022)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> Anyone following this?
> I’m in waiting for a retrace to bump up my holding



Needless to say this opportunity never presented itself at the level I expected.


----------



## TechnoCap (2 May 2022)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> Needless to say this opportunity never presented itself at the level I expected.



Nice uptick Atko


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (2 May 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> Nice uptick Atko



I’m not complaining, picked up a reasonable amount at 29c average.
Now to hold tight and hope everything goes to company plans.
I just hope the resource upgrade comes in close to expectations or we may see a fall back on SP.
You have a parcel too don’t you? 
Hope you are enjoying the ride


----------



## TechnoCap (2 May 2022)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> I’m not complaining, picked up a reasonable amount at 29c average.
> Now to hold tight and hope everything goes to company plans.
> I just hope the resource upgrade comes in close to expectations or we may see a fall back on SP.
> You have a parcel too don’t you?
> Hope you are enjoying the ride



Loaded up at 17c and 19c six digit parcel


----------



## greggles (16 June 2022)

HIO on the move today after management announced that the BFS will focus solely on a 20 Mtpa project due to its superior economics and investment appeal relative to a 10 Mtpa project.

Great positive step to optimise the project for economics *and* increase output. On current figures that gives the project a 20 year mine life.


----------



## bk1 (17 October 2022)

BFS delayed, to examine escalating capital expenditure costs and all options to progress the project.
Wont be the last either to do this among the juniors. 
SP predictably hammered as we speak.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 October 2022)

I got the impression from their announcement that they have been disappointing shareholders for a while.

From around $0.38 to $0.10 as per chart.

Management should be proud of the great prudent job they have done and make sure they get a big bonus for Christmas. 
Oh, and if there's not enough cash in the kitty for the bonuses, just dilute with a capital raise.
Shareholders, those disgusting pathetic creatures, I wish they could do away with them.


----------



## Craton (18 October 2022)

It's been mostly downhill since the May $1.08 high but HIO has always been buy low sell high.


----------



## The Triangle (18 October 2022)

I'm still scratching me head wondering where the shareholders thought Hawsons was going to get funding for the billions and billions needed for a complicated iron ore mine?  The pre-production capex was 1.4USD billion in 2017 - so probably upwards of 3.0 AUD billion today - and then what was the peak draw down of capital going to be?  3.5 billion? 4.0 billion?  There simply is not enough capital in the world to fund every tom dick and harry who has a marginal deposit.  But good on the people that got in last year and dumped before this week!

Wasn't there a fair bit of boardroom drama as well a few years ago when it was carepertina resources or whatever it was called?  

If you want iron, just rip up another patch of land in the WA, Plenty of iron there right off the highways and near the ports.  

Details from 2017 below:


----------



## Craton (21 October 2022)

I guess they need to spruik the project. A few years ago, management were talking about building a slurry pipe down to the smelters in Sth Aust. Talk about a grand vision!
Now its a slurry pipe into Broken Hill but geez, me thinks in this risk averse climate at least, there are lot's of hurdles to overcome. Especially those infrastructure expenses and costs.

Still, furnaces (see what I did there?) favour the higher grade magnetite ores so, only a matter of time before this project becomes a reality. In the meanwhile, buy low sell high is my mantra.


----------

